# Need foam float material



## jerrywickey (Feb 10, 2008)

I have an old Onan generator which needs a new float. New, they cost $70. All I need is a couple cubit inches of nitrophyl foam or some other material to carve a new float and fix it to the old hinge.

Does anyone know where I could get some foam or other carvable material that I could use as a float?

Or perhaps a cheaper source for old Onan parts.

Jerry


----------

